# [SOLVED] Extra Slow (2 hours or more) boot on Windows 98 SE



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi,

I just purchased a used Dell Latitude LS laptop that was used in a network environment. I upgraded it this past weekend to Windows 98 Second Edition from Windows 95. I originally upgraded to 98, and then continued the upgrade to 98 SE. That's when I started having boot problems. It takes about 2 hours to fully boot before I can get the mouse to move the pointer. When I shut down, it hangs completely on shutdown also. Soon after I did the upgrade, I couldn't get it to boot at all, and all I could do was boot in safe mode. I removed some network configurations, and now I can boot, but it takes over 2 hours.

Here's the information on the laptop:
Dell Latitude LS 00h
MS Windows 98 Second Edition, Version 4.10.2222A
256.0 MB RAM
400 Megahertz Intel Pentium III
12.06 GB Usable Hard Drive Capacity
10.34 GB Hard Drive Free Space
256 megabytes installed memory
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache

My intention was to upgrade to 98SE, and then go out to the Microsoft support site and upgrade the latest patches. I'm concerned about upgrading the latest patches until I get this boot issue resolved. Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Silvercrown 90


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Here's the log file from Hijack:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 9:18:47 PM, on 10/28/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Marconi
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BayMgr] DockApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {4129EA54-F04E-11D3-BF96-00C04F0E7BE2} (CMV4 Class) - http://www108.coolsavings.com/download/cscmv4X.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37921.9389467593
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = fore.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = fore.com


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds like a blown update. try rebooting to the command prompt and scanreg /restore to the date closest to the update date and restore the registry. Then retry and if no joy maybe another format is in your future..


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi Mobo,

Thank you for your suggestions. I'll need more detail though, since I'm not very OS literate.

Also, I read some other posts and decided to try some of the things that KeithKMan suggested for other people experiencing difficulties booting in 98: Ran Spybot, Housecall and did a disk scan, disk clean and disk defragment. Here's my new Hijack log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 11:58:57 PM, on 10/28/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Marconi
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BayMgr] DockApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {4129EA54-F04E-11D3-BF96-00C04F0E7BE2} (CMV4 Class) - http://www108.coolsavings.com/download/cscmv4X.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37921.9389467593
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/76808a0e7ae82f/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

Thanks for your help!
Silvercrown 90


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Scanreg /restore could be a problem, Win 95 didn't have it!!
The scanreg and hence the /fix and /restore were new to 98.
And if the boot problems started after an attempted upgrade to Win 98 any rb*.cab file (if any) is going to be just as bad.

If I understand you right, the original plan was to upgrade from Win95 > Win98 and then > Win98 SE. Check the CD's you are using, what does it say on the face of each one of them? there are three possibilities, INSTALL, UPGRADE, and STEPUP.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

BTW, I see no problems in your HJT log.

Suggestions:
Once it is up, open a DOS window and type the following command:
*
dir wind*
*
you are looking for *two things*
1. How many directories (folders) are named Windows or a variation of the name Windows? Example: Windows.000

2. How much free space is on the HD?


----------



## Piringa (Sep 18, 2002)

DUDE, you can run winxp on that p3 400. Just get XP!!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Piringa:_
> *DUDE, you can run winxp on that p3 400. Just get XP!! *


A 400mhz is right on the board line for XP and his hardware may not be compatable. With a laptop he has no way to upgrade the box to comply with XP. Kind of iffy.
The really sad thing is, that Win98 will run faster on the 400 than XP, so there is little gain for the user.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

I initially upgraded from Windows 95 to Windows 98 and that worked fine, and then finished by upgrading to Windows 98 SE which is when I started to have problems. Each of the disks are labeled:

1) Windows98 Upgrade
2) Windows98 Second Edition Updates 

When I did a dir wind* from DOS, it listed the following:

0 files 0 bytes
1 dir(s) 9,932.16 MB free

If I do a PC Audit from Belarc Advisor, it lists that there is 10.34 GB free space on the hard drive. Does this make sense?

Thanks,
Sharon

Silvercrown90


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I would restore back to the point after you upgraded to 98 then do all the windows updates which should bring you up to 98 se..


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Bear with me as I'm not OS literate! From DOS, if I'm at the C: prompt and do a dir wind*, I get the following information:

0 files 0 bytes
1 dir(s) 9,932.16 MB free

If I do a dir wind* from C:\WINDOWS, then I get the following information:

WINDOW~1 LOG 1,086 Windows Update Log
WINDOW~1 Windows Update Setup Files
1 file(s) 1,086 bytes
1 dir(s) 9,932.16 MB free

Thanks,
Silvercrown90


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

How can I restore back to 98? I upgraded to 98, did some testing, and then upgraded to 98SE on the same day, so I don't have a restoral date to work with.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats not possible then..I would reload the entire system if I were you. Using the 98 upgrade cd you should be able to start the loading then insert your 95 cd as proof of the upgrade during the install I would think like w2k or xp are able to do..


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

More questions! I guess it's better to get things straightened out before I jump in and do this incorrectly! Do you suggest that I reinstall Windows98, or 98SE? 

Also, I should probably explain a little more clearly what's happening with this laptop. When I boot, I get to the start-up screen very quickly. It just doesn't allow me to get control of the mouse for about 2 hours. Is there a way to check to see if there is something going on in the background that I don't know about? 

Also, it does not shut down properly. It gets to the Windows98 Logging Off screen, and hangs. 

Thanks,
Silvercrown90


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You said the 98 was an upgrade cd and you had the 98 se updates on cd right ? If so you cannot use the 98 se updates cd, rather you would have to use the 98 cd then updates it, preferably from windows update page to bring it up to speck of 98 se.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, the 98 was an upgrade cd and the 98 SE is an update CD. So you're suggesting that I reinstall the 98, and then instead of using the Windows 98SE CD, just get the updates from the Windows Update page, correct? I'll try that. 

Thanks,
Silvercrown90


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Correct, and do those updates one at a time and reboot when prompted for those critical updates as well.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Do you have a Windows 95 CD or even floppies? Or even Windows 3.2 floppies?

I agree with Mobo, that if you have any of the above, your best bet is doing a format and start a clean install from the Win98 CD and when it gets to the point of verifying "proof of prior ownership" insert one of the above. This will get you to base line Win98.

However, I _ strongly suspect _ that just by doing all of the online updates from M$ it won't get you to the equivalent of Win98 SE.

IF your Win98 SE were an UPGRADE CD I would say start with that and use the 98 as "proof of prior ownership". I _don't think _ this trick will work with a UPDATE CD.

I personally have never used the Win98 SE Update route. Perhaps we can get some insight from someone that has.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

How can I do a format and "clean install"? I've never done this before. 

I don't have the Win95 CD or the floppies since I purchased the laptop second-hand. Win95 was installed on it. I may have some old Win 3.2 floppies, but I'll have to look around. I gave away my old desktop that had Win 3.x loaded on it, and I may have given them the diskettes also. I also have a newer desktop where I run XP.

As an fyi, the Win98 Update CD does have a Product Key, similar to the Product Key on Win98 Upgrade.

Silvercrown90


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Hold off on the format and clean install idea until we can get a little more information and a good solid plan.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok. I appreciate your help!

Silvercrown90


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, welcome, what a mess 

Sorry NH for the delay in replying to your PM, I was playing Domestic Goddess all day 

Without the 95 proof of ownership, I would hesitate to recommend a format, as the upgrade 98 disk will ask for proof of ownership, that is for certain. I guess we need to wait to see what the poster can round up.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Wow, welcome, what a mess
> 
> Sorry NH for the delay in replying to your PM, I was playing Domestic Goddess all day
> ...


Yep, it's that Win98 SE "Update" CD that tosses a wrench into things. I know that the Win98 Upgrade will jump you all the way from 3.1 to 98 SE with proof of ownership. But I _think_ that the "Update" *has* to start with a base 98 in place.

From Goddess of Bits and Bytes to Domestic Goddess, you are a Woman for all Seasons!!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

At this point it may take a slight miracle to repair the current setup on the laptop, although they do happen I hear  .

Unless the poster can get hands on 3.1, 95 or workgroup for windows he is looking at another cd to fresh install. If it were my laptop I would strongly look at w2k with the 4 gig cpu and 256 cache. i think it would run more smoothly than 98. 

I recently as three nights ago put w2k on a pentium 1 200 mmx with 96 mb of edo ram which had 98 installed and the system never ran so well..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, to confirm, the UPDATE, is VERY DIFFERENT than the UPGRADE. Update, isn't even an option on a blank hard drive, to the best of my knowledge


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds correct, and there aren't many of those cd's around.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mobo:_
> *
> I recently as three nights ago put w2k on a pentium 1 200 mmx with 96 mb of edo ram which had 98 installed and the system never ran so well.. *


Yes, but was it an upgrade from 95 or a clean install?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

I don't know if this will help you or not, but since reformatting doesn't seem to be an option right now, you might want to dowload and run the bootlog analyzer and see what is delaying your control of the mouse. You can get it here:

Download BootLog Analyzer from http://www.vision4.dial.pipex.com/ 
It looks at your bootlog.txt and calculates the length taken by each driver to load. 
Helps you spot any problems.

http://www.vision4.dial.pipex.com/

Boot Log Analyzer for Windows 95/98 from Gemini Affinitas Ltd (v1.22)

FREE Boot Log Analyzer utility to help in identifying Windows95/98 boot-up problems.
Looks at your Windows95 BOOTLOG.TXT file and calculates the time taken to load each driver etc, in order to help in locating any cause of lengthy boot-up times. The displayed result can be sorted by loading duration, filtered to show only those items with long durations or which reported failure, and saved to a text file.

Please note: This utility is intended for use by PC Support Personnel and Advanced Users only - interpreting the results requires in-depth technical knowledge.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

I will try the Boot Log Analyzer utility. 

To go back over how I upgraded, I started with Windows 95 that was already installed on the laptop, then I upgraded to Win98 using the Win98 Upgrade CD. When I tested it, it worked. Then I immediately upgraded to Win98SE using a Win98SE Update CD. That's when I started to have the problems. Can I do a fresh install of Win98, using the Win98 Upgrade CD?

Silvercrown90


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Here are the Failures from the Boot Log Analyzer:

22:49:12 0.00 LoadFailed = ndis2sup.vxd
22:49:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\MARLETT.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TAHOMA.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TAHOMABD.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\COMIC.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\COMICBD.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\IMPACT.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Datamap\MAPSYM.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIAL.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIBLK.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIALN.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIALUNI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\BATANG.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\BKANT.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\BOOKOS.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\CENTURY.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\GOTHIC.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\COUR.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\GARA.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\HATTEN.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\MTCORSVA.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\MSMINCHO.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\OUTLOOK.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\PMINGLIU.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\SIMSUN.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\SYMBOL.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TIMES.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TREBUC.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\VERDANA.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\WINGDING.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\WINGDNG2.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\WINGDNG3.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ANTQUAB.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ANTQUABI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ANTQUAI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARBLI___.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIALBD.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIALBI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIALI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIALNB.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIALNBI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\ARIALNI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\BOOKOSB.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\BOOKOSBI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\BOOKOSI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\COURBD.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\COURBI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\COURI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\GARABD.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\GARAIT.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\GOTHICB.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\GOTHICBI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\GOTHICI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TIMESBD.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TIMESBI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TIMESI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TREBUCBD.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TREBUCBI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\TREBUCIT.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\VERDANAB.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\VERDANAI.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\VERDANAZ.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Equation\MTEXTRA.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\WEBDINGS.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)
22:49:35 0.00 LoadFail = c:\windows\fonts\LUCON.TTF Failure code is 0016 (time estimated)

Here are the delays from Boot Log Analyzer:
22:48:14 56.72 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS
22:49:35 18.17 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
22:49:22 4.72 Starting 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible) (PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_9200&SUBSYS_00A51028
22:49:54 4.61 Enumerating TapeDetection (TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0000)
22:49:17 2.39 Started Standard PCMCIA Card Modem (PCMCIA\ZOOM-PCMCIA_V92_DATAFAX-B86C\0)
22:49:33 1.94 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
22:49:14 1.78 Starting PCMCIA Card Services (PCMCIA\PCCARD\HTREE&ROOT&0)
22:49:30 1.50 Initing drvwq117.vxd
22:49:28 1.39 Initing esdi_506.pdr
22:49:31 1.17 Init Success drvwq117.vxd
22:49:27 1.00 Starting TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0000)
22:49:19 1.00 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdfs.vxd
22:49:21 0.94 Dynamic load device pppmac.vxd
22:49:13 0.94 Loading PNP drivers of Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
22:49:20 0.89 Starting PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*IBM3780\0)
22:49:12 0.78 LoadSuccess = VDD
22:49:11 0.78 Loading Vxd = vnetsup.vxd
22:49:16 0.67 Dynamic load device mmdevldr.vxd
22:49:21 0.39 DEVICEINIT = NDIS
22:49:27 0.28 Starting 3Com Diagnostic Communciation Module (Do Not Delete) (NETWORK\TCAATDI\0001)
22:49:16 0.28 Dynamic load device ltmodem.vxd

What a mess! I haven't a clue on how to analyze this.

Silvercrown90


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Also, I organized the Boot Delay information according to time delay -- so the first one is the longest at 56.72, which I'm guessing is minutes????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silvercrown9:_
> * Can I do a fresh install of Win98, using the Win98 Upgrade CD?
> 
> Silvercrown90 *


Yes, BUT, you will need certain files from the 95 cd, or your hard drive, to verify proof of ownership. Per chance, do you have the 95 cab files on the hard drive?


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

I have Win95_02 sequentially through Win95_28 cab files on my hard drive. What is the difference between all of these, and what is their purpose?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Those are basically the contents of the windows 95 cd, usually when people upgrade to 98, those can be deleted. In your case, it will be a blessing in desguise. Do you have a cd burner?


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a CD burner on my desktop, but not on the laptop. The laptop is one of those really small laptops where the CD-R and floppy drive share one shared external unit. I could e-mail the cab files to my other desktop and then burn them onto CD if that's what I need to do. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That would be pretty tedious. Do you have networking ability?

Also look on the hard drive for oemsetup.exe, oemsetup.bin and precopy2.cab.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

I haven't hooked this system up as a network yet. I have the Linksys router, but since I just got the laptop my first project was to upgrade it from 95 to 98, and then get it networked. So right now, the answer is no.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Also, I checked and I have the oemsetup.exe, oemsetup.bin and precopy2.cab files.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just had a crazy thought here 

Does the hard drive have enough space to do another windows installation?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Some info on some of the load failed entries:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q127/9/70.asp&NoWebContent=1


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

There is 10.34 GB free space on the hard drive.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Would you like to try to install to a different directory?


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Sure. I'll try anything! Will this leave the initial install in place?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, the initial install will be there, although if you want to use programs that were installed 'thru' that installation, they will need to be reinstalled so the registry entries are updated. After you are happy with the new install, you can delete the old windows directory.

I'm not completely sure that for proof of ownership it'll let you 'point it' to the place where you found the cab files, although, it 'should in theory.' I've never tried it that way.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I haven't read the whole thread just the bootlog Candy asked me to take a look at.

When was that logged boot actually made? Typically font load failures like that are characterstic of an initial install.

If you use boot log Analyzer you must create a new logged boot for the file to be current and valid.

And maybe I'm missing something but I don't see any major delays in the log. They are all under 1 minute, the longest being ifshlp.sys at 56 seconds.

Also, have you tried removing the Network card? These are often the source of boot delays. Or you might try disabling it through the Device Manager for test purposes.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

The logged boot was from yesterday, and I did the Win98 from Win95 this past weekend. I upgraded from Win95 to Win98, and then proceeded to upgrade to Win98SE on the same day. I tested Win98 without any problems, then tried to upgrade to Win98SE using a Win98SE Update disk as soon as I finished testing 98. The problems started to occur as soon as I finished the upgrade to Win98SE using the Win98SE Update disk.

I did the boot log yesterday.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

More questions... 

There is an option on the Win98SE Update CD to "Uninstall Windows 98 Second Edition", then a button Add/Remove.

Since the laptop seemed to work fine when I initially upgraded from Win95 to Win98 (problems started after going from Win98 to Win98SE), could I just Uninstall Win98SE using this feature from the Win98SE Update CD? Would this take me back to Win98 without any problems?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes in theory it should, although I haven't seen many people use it.

When you upgraded you should have seen an option to backup the current installation. If you said yes, then you can revert to it. If you said no, then the restore file is not going to be found.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I did it once, but on a normal upgrade, reverting back to 95 just to see if it would work, and it did....however, I'm not sure what your updating would have done............


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It also occurs to me that since you have gone through two upgrades, whatever network card drivers were on the system might be well out of date and causing problems.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

When I upgraded from Win98 to Win98SE, it asked if I wanted to back-up to floppy, which I couldn't since the D:\ drive is a combination floppy/CD, and you can use only one or the other at the same time, not both. Since I had the Win98SE CD in the CD drive, I couldn't back up to floppy. So I guess I won't be able to revert back to 98, just 95? 

I'll try disabling the network cards to see if that helps. The two upgrades were done on the same day... the transition from Win95 to Win98 seemed to work fine.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Right now I think Candy's on to something, if I 'read her' right. Use the Win98 UPGRADE CD to upgrade into a directory named Win98. When it gets to the part where it asks for proof of prior ownership, instead of pointing it to the CD ROM since you don't have a Win95 CD, use the Browse button and navigate to C\Windows\Options\Cabs. That should satisfy the prior ownership issue. Continue the install of Win98. 

When you finish do all your testing, but remember, since this is a NEW install in a NEW folder, your registry isn't going to be updated and know about any programs external to windows that are installed. In other words, you may have MS Office on the HD, but it will not be recognized by Win98. All of these will have to be reinstalled later.

At this point you have two options.

1.	Stop and live with Win98
2.	Once everything is stable use the UPDATE CD to get from Win98 to Win98SE

Are we on the same page Candy??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yeppers


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

:up:


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Since it's been a little time, I'll give a "new" synopsis of my problem. I puchased a "used" laptop and upgraded from Win95 to 98 without a problem, and then upgraded from Win98 to Win98SE using a 98 SE Update CD. When I did that, the system took hours and hours to boot. It doesn't boot at all now (or barely). Miraculously after about 2 weeks of searching I finally found the CDs that came with one of my PCs that initially had Win95 on it. So what I have is an unopened "Introducing MS Windows 95" book for "distribution with a new Dell PC only". Included in the package is a cd marked "Dell Product Recovery CD/Microsoft Windows 95".

My question is this: Can I uninstall Win 98SE, and then use this Product Recovery CD for Win 95 in case the uninstall doesn't go smoothly? I would like to get back to basics (I am convinced through all of your advice that I need to de-install and re-install the Win98SE, but we were concerned that I didn't have the original license for Win95.

Thanks for your help!
Sharon
Silver Crown #90
http://www.johnnyheydenreich.com


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did we determine if the 98SE cd was an 'update' or 'upgrade'?

If it's an update, we can't use it, if it's an upgrade, we can use it as a clean 98 installation with the 95 cd to show proof of prior ownership.

In any event, we can do a clean 98 install with the 95 cd as proof of ownership.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a Win98 Upgrade CD, a Win98SE Update CD, and the Win95 Product Recovery CD issued with new Dell PCs. So to answer the question, the 98SE is an Update CD, but the 98 is an Upgrade CD.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then you can do a clean install of 98 with the upgrade cd. You'll be prompted for the 95 to verify some files on it.


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Yippee!! I was able to get back to Win98, and it seems to be booting properly. I went out to the Windows support page and updated all the necessary updates as suggested.

Thanks so much for everyone's help! Now I'll just need to see if I can get rid of some of the old settings on the laptop designed for the corporate network that no longer exists...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So, I'm assuming we can mark this one solved then?


----------



## Silvercrown9 (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, absolutely! You guys did a great job. I'll be making a donation. Thanks for your due diligence on this!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great! And I'll mention for you and anyone else, making a donation of $20 will get your ads turned off. If you do that, and they don't get turned off for whatever reason, PM or email me immediately and I'll follow up on it!

Glad we got your problems taken care of. Have a great rest of the day!


----------

